# Copperhead



## runningquarters (Apr 20, 2006)

I know there used to be people on here that made pens out of copperheads. If someone wants one I have one just shy of 3 feet. Was in my feed pen this morning and not the way I wanted to start my day. No pics (don't think I want to get in trouble) but it looks like he just shed real shiny. Just let me know. Just South of Dallas on 45. Runningquarters


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Wish you were closer to Houston!!


----------

